# Mbuna tank. Stocking list. Need your expert opinions



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Today I took my green terror and convict cichlids and sold them to the local fish store. I had them in a 46 gallon bow front in my living room, I initially planned on upgrading to a 100-125 gallon tank and running a American cichlid setup. But they tend to grow huge and be very aggressive (the ones I wanted to keep) and lack the color I can get going with a Mbuna setup.
I have never kept Mbuna so I'm here asking for your help, I have a stocklist I have come up with, I want a lot of color and variety while but not a blood bath (easier said then done as we all know with cichlids)
So here is my initial and probably over zealous stocklist:
First in the 46 I will grow out
-10 saulosi
-5 red zebra (metiaclima estherae)
Then I will to a 125 gallon tank and add
-5 cobalt zebra (metiaclima callanios)
-8 chalosi (pseudotropheus elongatus)
-3 albino socolofi
-6 yellow labs (labidochromis caeruleus)

This totals to 37 fish in a 125 gallon tank
The tank will be have plenty of rock with a 3d background so tons of territories and hiding places and will be well filtered by an fx5 and a 405

So let me know what you guys think, am I crazy?
If I can pull this off the colors will be amazing.
Thanks for taking the time to read all this and give me your opinion 
-cheers, Brian


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

37 is alot 20 -25imo is better


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Also, saulosi, red zebras and yellow labs area lot of similar looking fish. You will no doubt have cross-breeding. If that's ok and you don't plan on keeping any fry it should be fine otherwise. I think 30 would be a good number for a 125.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Ya I thought about that. Way too many yellow fish. Instead of saulosi I'm fogging to go with some maingano.
I think at final stocking I'm going to be at 35 Mbuna


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

But I may make more cuts to the list the closer I get to upgrading.
Right now I'm going to start with the less aggressive types and grow them out in the 46 so when they are put in the 125 with more species I don't have big and aggressive Mbuna.
Right now I'm going to start with the labs, socolofi, and colbalt zebras


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

b Lurkn said:


> But I may make more cuts to the list the closer I get to upgrading.
> Right now I'm going to start with the less aggressive types and grow them out in the 46 so when they are put in the 125 with more species I don't have big and aggressive Mbuna.
> Right now I'm going to start with the labs, socolofi, and colbalt zebras


That should be a nice looking mix. The zebras might be a little more aggressive than the other two, but if you have enough fish and rocks you should be ok.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the last 4 on your list. My idea would be to add a few more albino socolofi. Then add a 5th species and the maingano may be a decent choice. 37 fish in a 125 is fine IMO. You'll have a nice mix and an active tank. You can even add a group of syno cats later if you like. Your filtration will be fine as well. Fwiw, I have had 5 species and a group of cats, almost 40 fish, in a 125 for years with virtually no issues. I run an fx5 and an ac110.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome I think I can make it work, the aquascape will have plent of rock formations to keep aggression to a minimum.
I was actually thinking about get 3-4 petricola cats, but I'm curious as to how they compare to plecos, I have only ever kept rubberlip and bristle nose plecos, no synos


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Petricola would be ok, or multipunctatus(my preference). I'd get 6 so they aren't too shy, they like to be in groups. I can't say from personal experience, but I've read and heard from others that it can be hit or miss as far as survival with mbuna.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a little updated stocking list so you guys have a better idea of what I'm thinking.
Decided to out the saulosi due to having too much yellow, going eith maingano instead, decided to nix the chalosi for some chewere, they are more black and will add a nice contrast to the tank. Either that or I'm going with acei.
-6/8 maingano
-4 red zebras
-4 colbalt zebras
-3 albino socolofi
-6 yellow labs
-8 acei or chewere (can't decided)(maybe a mix of both?)
-5/6 syno cats
Possibly:
-2/3 ob zebras


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm going to shift this over to the Mbuna folder. I think you're making progress, but hopefully, you'll get a few more looks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Where is this mbuna folder you speak of?

I would keep either the red zebras or the labs. That way you can stock acei AND the elongatus Chewere. I'm more partial to Chalosi, though. They are not as dark, but there markings are pretty amazing.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would do at least five of each species, esp the red and colbalt zebras as they will be the most aggressive. Numbers and ratio aren't as important with yellow labs as they aren't as aggressive, but you still want a good amount because they are feistier than the average fish. My labs and acei rarely fight with one another or other fish, but they are able to hold their own.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Where is this mbuna folder you speak of?
> 
> I would keep either the red zebras or the labs. That way you can stock acei AND the elongatus Chewere. I'm more partial to Chalosi, though. They are not as dark, but there markings are pretty amazing.


Man that's tough. I like the red zebras because the male will add a bit of orange to the tank, and I like the yellow labs because they add a nice solid yellow. I think with the acei I'm going to do 4 Tazania black and 4 regular.
But I will consider it.
I only like chewers slightly more then chailosi, I think the female look better but I could easily go with either or, kinda depends on what available when I order them.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> I would do at least five of each species, esp the red and colbalt zebras as they will be the most aggressive. Numbers and ratio aren't as important with yellow labs as they aren't as aggressive, but you still want a good amount because they are feistier than the average fish. My labs and acei rarely fight with one another or other fish, but they are able to hold their own.


I Intially was going to do five of each zebra so I'll up that number back to 5. Thanks for your input


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you go with 2 different acei you'll most likely be producing hybrids. Sure you already know that though.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Ya I'm aware, I have no desire to sell or separate the fry.
I don't have the time or extra tanks, hopefully they all get eaten (is that mean lol)


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

The group of catfish will help make sure they get eaten! I'd avoid the whole situation by keeping compatible fish, though.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Although it may be against my better interest. I'm going for color and sacrifices must be made lol


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Would I be okay adding one male afra. I love the colors but the females are ugly.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

The Acei will crossbreed.

So are you stocking a 46 or 125? Initially , if is a good idea to start with 8-10 of each species, so as to eventually have 1M, 3-4 F.

2 species for a 46. IE Saulosi and Red zebra

5-6 species for a 125. IE Saulosi, Red Zebra, Acei, maingano, and Albino Socolofi , and Chewere would make a nice mix for a 125. Cobalts may crossbreed with the Red Zebras.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

again I don't care about cross breeds. In my perfect world all their babies will be food

Thanks for the advice though. Every input is appriected and helps me tweet the list
Yes 46 initially and then a 125
Right now I have 3 albino socolofi
I'm thinking about growing out the acei in here as well
Wouldn't the red zebras be a bad choice since they are probably the most aggressive. If they were bigger then the others I bought and added once I had the 125 that would almost certain cause problems
I figure if the more timid are bigger they certainly stand a much better chance against bullying
What do you all think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find temperament has more to do with who is bullied than size. If you want a timid fish to have the best chance, stock him in the tank first and let him find all the good hiding places for a couple of weeks...then add the more aggressive fish.

In the 46G I'd just do one species.

Remember when you add a single male you still want to keep 4 females for him...even if they are not of his species. This will help manage aggression.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

b Lurkn said:


> again I don't care about cross breeds. In my perfect world all their babies will be food
> 
> 
> > Why don't you think about an all male tank? All the advice we are giving you about cross breeding and aggression leads to groups on 1m/4-7F depending on species, for long term success. WE not saying that it can't work other ways, but that these recipes are proven to work, 99% of the time. And some fry will almost always survive, if you dn't want them too! If you want a lot of color and no breeding, all all male tank may be your answer, when you get the 125.
> ...


----------



## vinman63 (Apr 28, 2008)

I dont like to keep red zebras abnd cobalts together . They been known to cross breed


----------

